# Conversor DC-DC



## dant (Sep 10, 2007)

Hola amigos :

Aqui les paso un ciruito que les puede interesar, es un conversor DC/DC 
con tension de salida ajustable y puede entregar hasta 2A de salida.


Saludos , dant


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 10, 2007)

AP1509.pdf
Surface mount ( SOP-8 )
Eficiencia < 80%
Fabricado en Diciembre de 2006
No gracias.
¿Cuanto sale?
¿Donde lo compro?
¿Me venden 1 solo o la ristra de 1000?
Encontré en la lista de productos del mismo fabricante 1 más interesante: AP1501.pdf
¿Se consigue esto en la calle o trabajas para esta gente y estas promocionando sus nuevos productos?


----------



## dant (Sep 10, 2007)

Nilfred:

No te enojes!!!! Lo tomas o lo dejas, si no te sirve a vos por ahi a otro si.
Yo lo he usado, lo consigo por 1 y por 1000, y fijate bien 
que hay conversores mejores que el AP1509 y AP1501 del mismo y de otros fabricante.

Saludos, dant


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 10, 2007)

Vamos por partes dijo Jack el destripador:
¿Donde lo compras?


----------

